# whatdoIdowhatdoIdowhatdoIdo??????



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Left for vacation on Monday. Have been trying to get the new tank set, had to turn off the filter before I left (due to leak) but kept the heater on. Came home today and there are like 30 fry in the tank (I have been taking dirty water from the 10 gallon and adding it to establish bacteria)!!! I wrapped a piece of nylon around the intake so they dont get sucked in, but the water looks kinda nasty and I am afraid the since the particles cant get throught the nylon that the ammonia will spike and kill the little guys. Is it safe to take the nylon off or will they get sucked up? I will try to get a breeder net at the lfs tomorrow or the next day but what should I do for now? What can I feed them? HELP!
PS
I am quite sure they are zebra danio fry....


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

They are tiny, really, really tiny......


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You can find a lot of good food for fry at any pet store. Hikari First Bites is fine. A better food is Cyclop-Eeze but it is not so easy to locate. Also you can buy dried baby shrimp and grind them up with a mortar and pestle.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*Now that I am over the initial shock....*

I kind of thought my danio was" with eggs" a few times now and nothing ever came of it (that I saw anyhow). I have been surfing the forums and the behavior between my 2 danios (actually one zebra and 1 orange glofish, is this possible??) does lead me to believe that there has been hanky panky in the past. I am so confused. A week ago i thought I saw a rather large fry in the tank, dark colored, about the size of a pencil tip and then I couldnt find it again. And now the bazillion fry in the new tank. I have NEVER seen any eggs in the tank, is this normal or would they be obvious? I know the other fish have probably been snacking on the eggs and fry as soon as they saw them so maybe the fact that I havent seen any fry evidence is normal~
Does anyone know offhand how long these fry take to mature enough to be in the tank with other fish? I figured I would get as many of them out of the 40 gallon when I am ready to move the big guys in and just let them grow in the 10 gallon. Will this be enough room?
Any tips or advice about danio fry is greatly appreciated!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

hikari first bites and frozen BBS


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the glow-fish danios are a genetically modified zebra danio, so I'm not shocked that they could breed together.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah i knew they were pretty much just a modified version of the zebra danio, just didnt know if they would actually breed with one another. I am quite certain that this is what happened though. I tried to see if i could find any info on this happening before and the consensus seemed to be that I would get glofish... which I guess I cant sell to the lfs because they are patented.... what do regular zebra danio fry look like? are they dark? the ones I have now are pretty much clear from the tail forward with a little dark area near the head.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not only will they breed together; they will also keep the color genes..while not all of the fry will be orange; some will. and if you keep breeding the orange together; their offspring may well get a little more intense coloring.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Intentionally breeding the glows would be patent infringement from what I understand... but who would ever know?

(Looks for fish police peering in the window...)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not true com..everybody is breeding them..and selling them..my wholesaler has them all the time..and they are not from the original developer.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool. Glad to know that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The First Bites is a good food for them and fairly easy to find, but they'll also eat regular flakefood that you first grind into powder. If it were summer or even springtime I'd send you to your nearest pond for some greenwater, but the other stuff will have to do.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats on the fry. Realy cool huh.
I use first bites.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

It is pretty neat but I am not sure what I will do with them. I was going to keep 8 or so to stay in the 40 gallon but I have a feeling that I will end up with WAY more than that. Petco said they wouldnt take them so I will have to check with another place. Hopefully someone will want them as I wont have room for all! It does look as though they will be orange, some are already turning from clear to a pretty good color along the tail area
Does anyone know about how long until they can go in with the regular sized danios/glofish?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats ! 

You can make a baby-saver for your filter really easily - just take a small aquaclear filter sponge (size 20 or 30 work for most filters) and cut an x shaped slit in the top, so that you can slide the sponge over your normal intake. (I use a pair of kitchen shears, but a box-cutter style knife works too).

If I want really fast growth I feed freshly hatched baby brine shrimp, but all of the foods mentioned above will also work and are less effort 
A little java moss in the tank will also provide lots of the infusoria that they eat in the wild, and help them forage all day long.

And you can always bring them to a fish club meeting :mrgreen:


----------

